# New York trip



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Got back yesterday from a week long trip on the Oak Orchard with a couple of friends. Salmon numbers were definitely not as strong yet, probably just related to weather as it was a bit warm up there. Fished an 8wt all week. Mostly single egg patterns, actually almost exclusively. We seemed to have a better hookup ratio than most guys around us; I assume it's because most guys had really heavy tippets and we fished 6-8lb because it was low-mod and clear. Anyways, here's some pics from the trip.













































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout-waters (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats!! Looks like you had a blast. I'll have to get up there some time soon. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That looks like a great time.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice! Been wanting to head there for a while now.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Some serious fish! Need something more like a broom stick with piano wire other than a 8wt to haul those monsters in! Congrats!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was pretty good week for sure. I only fished Thursday afternoon and it was great. 
With the rain they got early this week I bet it's full bore on the Salmon now.
Most Browns I have seen in a while. Did you see that kid with the 15 pounder? Good lord what a brute.
I saw 3 Atlantic Salmon brought in a Thursday as well.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah that Brown was huge! There were a ton of brown and steelhead this year. One of the guys I was with weighed in an Atlantic and won for the day. I just missed and came in 4th on one of my steelies. Sorry we missed each other! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I fished my way back from New York yesterday. Stared at the Chautauqua in western NY. Little to off color, hit 20 mile in Pa, to crowded, Fished the Elk and picked up 2 fish.
Checked on the Ohio tribs but they were all blown out yesterday.
Had time to catch a few of these on Monday.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice! Heard they were hitting right now. Next trip is in 15 days to central PA...I'll be starting a new thread about it soon for tips! I also won a really nice custom-made vise while in NY...never attempted to tie before so I'll have another newbie thread on that to come.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

